# 

## NatalyM13

.
-      ?   ,     ,   .,  ,   /,  . 
  ,    , ... zaj-nataliya@yandex.ru
   ,     ,   ,  ,      ,  ,     ...
   .

----------


## Larik

,  .....

 2005 .
   .
1.             ,           ,     (),     -      ,      .
2.              .
3.                .
4.       .        ,       ,        1- 7.7.
5.   ()       .
6.    ,     ,    ,    ,     86  .
7.      ,               .             99     .
8.      ,        .
9.           .          96   ,             (  ),    (  ) .
10. ,          10000 .,     (,   ..)           .
11.   ,    ,      02  .         010             .
12.                ,        ,    ,      1  2002 .
13.                10  .         ( )     96    .
14.            .
15.           97   ,           ,       .
16.                  :
-              30 ;
-       ;
        ;
-          ,   ,       ( );
-             ,         .
           .
17.                ,   .
18.         .
19.    :
 1



1	2	3

	01
	 ,    


	04	  

	08	  

	50	

	51



	52





	55



	58



	60



	68




	69




	70



	71



	73



	76



	86



	96


  	97	
  	99	
 :
-	  
-	   
-	   	
001 006 010



  .
20.              (, ),         -   .
21.        ,     .
22.          1- 7.7.

----------


## zas77

> -      ?   ,     ,   .,  ,   /,  . 
>    ,     ,   ,  ,      ,  ,     ...


     ?    ?  ,     , 
http://klerk.ru/blank/?4704

----------


## NatalyM13

,    ,     ,     .... ""   ,         (   ,    -     ),      ...       ...

----------

